# Lang 60 Mods



## smok'n steve (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is another mod in progress.  I have been testing temps and welding all weekend,  the only changes I need to do is add two more vent holes through the fire box to give me more than 325 for baby smoker hi temps.  I was able to get 200 with my firebox vents closed, and 325 with them wide open.  I will keep this post posted with any progress or failures:-)  I am trying to create a reverse flow warmer with a baffle that doubles as a griddle and I would like to cook and grill on it too--we'll see I guess


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 18, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 18, 2008)

Well now... interesting ideas there. Please DO keep updated!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks as if it should work. Will you be able to control opening size on vents to baby smoker? Keep us posted.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 18, 2008)

Momma Lang with a Baby! what a concept. Is that a 48 you are hookin to your 60? Instead of a 84, you now  have a 108!

I will be staying tuned to your progress!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 18, 2008)

No, its not a 48.  It is a 36" by 15" propane tank I crafted into a mini Lang look a like.  I used to have small firebox attached to it and it was mounted in parallel with the 60.  I mainly used it as a warmer but it was also a great little charcoal steak grill.  My firebox wasn't big enough for good control of high temps, so I cut it off and have relocated the BABY so I can use only one source of fuel.

Dan, Are you planning a road trip with a 2" ball trailer hitch soon??

Cman95,  to answer your question about the vent control, Yes, if you look closely at the pics, you will see a sliding vent that can be fully closed or open and anywhere in between.  At full closed, no smoke, the baby stays at 200, if I add water, it can go less for warming.  At full open, with smoke, I can only achieve 325, so I am going to drill 2 more holes in between the others(already prepunched them, but wanted to test 3 holes first)   I will keep the thread posted as to whether I fail or succeed:-)

Feel free to add ideas or warnings.  I am concerned about tinkering too much with the firebox but I am thinking that multiple round holes is more structural than one big hole which could cause cracking.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes  Steve I am heading to Philly in 12 days to get my 60! I do  use a 2 incher on all my boats and trailers.  Now that I look at your avatar, I see where the " baby" was before. You get points for being engenius and ambitious with your mods. Keep us informed of the experiment!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Dan, I bet 12 days seems like a long time, but soon, it will be a long time ago.  Smoke has a way of moving time faster!!


Well, today, I drilled out 2 more holes, and added my grease/water drain pipe that will eventually be welded thru to the baffle plate.  Once the baffle plate is permanently welded in place, there is no turning back.  I only took a pic of the new holes and pipe, but the 1/4 inch baffle plate can be viewed in post #1.

I tested today too and was able to get 375 out of the baby---no more.  i am thinking thats probably good enough, although the thick baffle holds so much thermal energy it ramps up and down slowly.  Its great for recovery temps after opening the door.  

Considering this, I need to decide whether I want it permanent or removable,  I am leaning towards welding it in place so that it can be filled with water for warming purposes, although, I could probably seal up a removable one with sides and a drop in pipe to pipe for draining.  The flip side to this is that it would be a better grill without the baffle in place for more direct heat even though it reaches medium grilling temps in place. 

  Need to sleep on it.


----------



## capt dan (Feb 19, 2008)

the only thing/problem  I can see....................you need to bend that  baffle handle 90 degrees.It looks to be a real ball buster!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow steve that is like a baby baluga whale with its mom!  What a concept.  I have thought of adding a vertical to my 48 down the road that has closable vents to turn from smoke to warmer.  Thats down the road though.  Want to see if my 48 is enough for for me.  My  idea was to use mutiple baffles that could be opened or closed indepenantly since it would set directly on fire box.  Your the expert what do you think?

Rick


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looking mods.................Great project......Good job...............


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Impressive... altho Dan may have a point on the damper handle..LOL! Think you'll be able to get enough heat without smoke to make the griddle work? This is all very well done in the fab department too!  Keep updating!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 19, 2008)

Good point:-)  Although, if I get the boys that close to the firebox, they will get toasted first!!


To Richtee,  The griddle/baffle plate reaches 500 degrees on the surface so its a go!!  I fried an egg on it with the firebox holes closed up (cooler)

To ShooterRick ..on that same note about the holes closed up-------When I first put the baby over the firebox, I got 180 to 200 without holes, so with water in it, it is a great warmer without major fabrication.  Of course, I think you would want a way to vent the warmer for air flow:-)

I did try a cookie sheet between the firebox and the 60 to see if I could direct more heat up to the Baby before I added the extra 2 holes.  The makeshift cookie sheet baffle didn't seem to change it much,  But I may do a similar better test in the future to see if I can actually cook with the baby without heating up the 60.  

Its all trial and error:-)


----------



## gramason (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks great, nice mods.


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 22, 2008)

Its pretty much done, I welded my griddle/baffle permanently in place so that it will hold water or grease and plumbed it to the drain valve (this is the baffle discussed in earlier posts).  Those of you who Weld may notice my welds got a little better with this part of the project----The gas guy gave my 100% Argon by mistake and I finally figure out my problem and now I am using the right mix---Argon/CO2.

   Basically, the purpose for the BABY was for warming, but it also can be used as a griddle for frying and..... when I put in the firebox baffle(a 2nd baffle) to direct more heat up, I can grill with it too. The firebox baffle saves me fuel too because I am not heating up the model 60 as much.  With the baby at 425, the model 60 is at 150(firebox baffle in).  The pics will show that I use a threaded black pipe to install and remove the baffle flames or not.

With the firebox baffle out and the lang 60 at a steady 250,  I can still get Baby up to 350 to 375 which should be great for birds if I am doing butts or briskets in the model 60. 

 Also, for warming, I filled the griddle with water and have a range from 140 to 190 with water depending on the firebox vents.  If I want to warm without water, and I can keep the baby as low as 230 with the sliding vents closed.

Lot of information here, but I know there a few lang owners and others who might like the data and honestly, If i don't write this now, I'll forget it!!!!

Here's some pics......


----------



## capt dan (Feb 23, 2008)

Very nice  Steve, I am envious. I wish I had your tools and ambition. I used to weld alot of  stuff at one of my old jobs, but do not own my own welder.
I think you got the baby lang all figured out, gonna be cool to see how ya use it. Thanks for keeping us informed.

points for you!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Dan,

I have to be honest, when you used the word ambition, you must know that it is really obsession.  I am so crazy about smok'n meat that I spent more on a Mig welder that I could have for just a warmer.  So, I think you are the smart one when it comes to road trips to PA!!!!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 24, 2008)

I did the final testing with birds in the Baby and some pork chops in the 60.  Basically, I kept the 60 at 220 degrees and the baby at 325 degrees.  It was pretty cool with the beer can birds setting on the griddle, their dripping fat constantly sizzled on the steel and created a nice BBQ aroma and helped baste them too.  

So in the pics below, just like the smokers, Mama and Baby, there is the birds, Mama and Baby:-)


----------



## capt dan (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice! I guess you could say your lil experiment was a success! How did the  birds taste? I bet they were yummy and juicy. I'm doing a 14 lb  ribeye today.

Turkey, Chickens and chops, what next?


----------



## squeezy (Feb 24, 2008)

I am awestruck ... excellent work dog!

Please take a bow ....


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Squeezy:-)

And to Dan---yes, juicy, cannot mess them up when there standing up like that!

Whats next?  hmmm  any suggestions?


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 1, 2008)

Steve,

The birds and chops look great.  I had to take care of less important buisness this week like a new house purchase for the wife and didnt get the cure done on my little Lang.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Your pics got me hungary and plan to cure it out tomorrow now that wifes nest is taken care of and we can get out of this appartment.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 2, 2008)

take it slow man, you got a lot going with the move and all.  Glad you found a place which is real important for her and ultimately-------------------You!

When you get ready, just let us know, and we will be ready for your Q-view!!

Maybe bribe the neighbors to help you move for BBQ???????

Smiles:-)

Steve


----------



## tell you what bbq (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW..is all's I can say!!


----------

